# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Bán rổ nhựa công nghiệp giá rẻ toàn quốc.

## ngocnghia

Ngày nay nhu cầu đựng hàng của các công ty như may mặc, dày da, hàng việt nam xuất khẩu về nông thủy hải sản, các doanh nghiệp đòi hỏi phải có 1 dụng cụ chất lượng, giá thành rẻ, chất lượng cao, để tiết kiệm chi phí và nâng cao giá trị của sản phẩm mình, thấu hiểu được điều đó công ty Phước Đạt đã sản xuất và cho ra thị trường các loại rổ nhựa hdpe, nhựa dẻo an toàn tuyệt đối cho người sử dụng, độ bền trên 10 năm, chịu được gió mưa.


* Rổ nhựa cao 3t9
KT: 610 x 420 x 390mm

* Sóng nhựa đan HS0199
Có 5 bánh xe
Kích thước : D780 x R500 x C430mm

*Sóng nhựa đan HS022
Có 8 bánh xe
KT: D850 x 630 x 525mm

•	Sóng nhựa 26 bánh xe
KT: 1186 x 886 x 668mm

Hàng Việt nam chất lượng cao, mới 100%.
Chất lượng của sản phẩm là uy tín của công ty chúng tôi!

Call: 096 7788 450- Ngọc Nghĩa

Zalo: 096 7788 450
Mail: phuocdat8@gmail.com

----------

